# encofrar



## tonenca

Field and topic:
Palabra usada en el sector de la construcción.
---------------------

Sample sentence:
Necesitaría, por favor, si alguien me podria ayudar con la traducción al inglés de la palabra "encofrar". Gracias.


----------



## vickysad

TO FORM

Lo he sacado de un diccionario técnico.

Por ejemplo:
Encofrado exterior = outside form
Encofrado interior = invert form
Encofrado del techo = ceiling form

Pero:
Encofrado en acero = steel casing
Encofrado en madera = wood casing

Yo creo que en tu caso, el verbo es "to form"

Suerte.
Vicky


----------



## rholt

encofrado are the forms or moldings placed to create form for cement.


----------



## bluenose

If used with building sites (moulds for cement) you may want to use shuttering


----------



## mora

bluenose said:
			
		

> If used with building sites (moulds for cement) you may want to use shuttering


 
In GB, 'shuttering' is used, in North America, forms/forming/formwork are used. As you requested GB, I would go with 'shuttering'

Mora


----------



## nelsinho

tonenca said:
			
		

> Field and topic:
> Palabra usada en el sector de la construcción.
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> Necesitaría, por favor, si alguien me podria ayudar con la traducción al inglés de la palabra "encofrar". Gracias.



'formwork' palabra usada en el contexto de dar forma al producto final, en este caso el concreto.


----------



## vickysad

Muchas Gracias A Todos


----------



## blancafló

Y sabeis como se dice "desencofrado"? Para encofrado he usado shuttering/forming/molding para dar todas las posibilidades porque no se especifica el tipo de encofrado, solo es el punto 1.3 de algo que estoy traduciendo, pero luego aparece otro punto que es "desencofrado" y me gustaria dar un equivalente para cada uno. Seria unshuttering/unforming/immolding?
Gracias!!!!


----------



## mora

Hola

desencofrado = stripping
desencofrar = to strip (forms) 

Mora


----------



## blancafló

Jajaja!

Nunca habria pensado que to strip puede ser desencofrar... Se que ademas de desnudarse significa deshacer o desmontar pero desencofrar me parecia una palabra demasiado tecnica o especifica como para que se le pudiera aplicar, aunque evidentemente tiene sentido.

Muchas gracias!



mora said:


> Hola
> 
> desencofrado = stripping
> desencofrar = to strip (forms)
> 
> Mora


 ​


----------



## saramar

Hola, encuentro lo mismo en el Glosario del Hormigón y el cemento:http://www.inti.gov.ar/cirsoc/pdf/publicom/Terminologiahormigon.pdf enconfrado: form, desencofrado: stripping Un saludoSara


----------



## ferleguidoor

vickysad said:


> TO FORM
> 
> Lo he sacado de un diccionario técnico.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> Encofrado exterior = outside form
> Encofrado interior = invert form
> Encofrado del techo = ceiling form
> 
> Pero:
> Encofrado en acero = steel casing
> Encofrado en madera = wood casing
> 
> Yo creo que en tu caso, el verbo es "to form"
> 
> Suerte.
> Vicky



Gracias por tu ayuda.


----------

